# Bucks GM says next step is going from 'good to great'



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — It's fair to say that NBA teams take different approaches to the rebuilding process.
> 
> Some are on the slow track, stockpiling draft picks and boldly trading away key players with an eye toward becoming a title contender. The Philadelphia 76ers, after dealing 23-year-old point guard Michael Carter-Williams to Milwaukee at the trade deadline in February, come to mind.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-gm-says-next-step-is-going-from-good-to-great-b99504221z1-304509011.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This offseason will tell us a lot about what our management's plan is. A year ago, they were preaching a 5-year plan, but a year ago, nobody expected us to be a .500 team and the 6th seed. So did that surprise success push the 5-year plan ahead a few years, or are we still sticking to our guns and playing the long game here?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kreutz35 said:


> This offseason will tell us a lot about what our management's plan is. A year ago, they were preaching a 5-year plan, but a year ago, nobody expected us to be a .500 team and the 6th seed. So did that surprise success push the 5-year plan ahead a few years, or are we still sticking to our guns and playing the long game here?


I think we're still playing the long game based on trading for MCW during the season, but with how this team is coming together I think that timeline has definitely been accelerated.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> This offseason will tell us a lot about what our management's plan is. A year ago, they were preaching a 5-year plan, but a year ago, nobody expected us to be a .500 team and the 6th seed. So did that surprise success push the 5-year plan ahead a few years, or are we still sticking to our guns and playing the long game here?


Perhaps the better question is: Can they do both? Can their 5 year plan for longterm contender status be taking place at the same time that they're making the playoffs and getting crunchtime reps? If Dudley opts in and they can bring back Middleton, I think they should just run it back with the same team. The "addition" of Jabari Parker and the continued development of the young guys might just lead to a 50 win season next year with no roster additions at all.


----------

